# Not wanting to kick off a console war but...



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Is it me, or is the 360's graphics better? I have Pro Evo, Fifa and COD4 on both, and I prefer the 360 versions every time.

Blu Ray has lost it's wow for me too, since getting a decent upscaling DVD Player... time to sell the PS3 and get an Elite 360?

Why should I keep my PS3? Is Forza 2 a match for GT5? I have played through MGS (not all that really?) and most of the games I like are multi format anyway...

Hmmm.


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

yeah its just you, ps3 graphics are better. and you cant compare a dvd upscaler to blueray. i'd be looking at a new telly if i were you!!

for online xbox is hard to beat but ps is getting better and is free.
and in terms of better games its all personal preference. just get both :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You really think the graphics are better? PES08 looks a bit rough on PS3...?


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

360 graphics are better IMO too. :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

I recently bought GRID for the 360 and the attention to detail in the cars (especially replay mode) is totally mind blowing. if you crash and replay in super slow mo you can see the window fracture before it smashes. really superb. cant really comment on the ps3 as none of the exclusive games for it float my boat and a blu ray player is way cheaper so cant justify the outlay for getting both.


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

its not really the console its more the games i think. 

game designers have had move time to get the best out of the 360.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Isn't the PS3 supposed to be a pain to programme for?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

360 generally does better on the multiplats, it can utilise 2x aa (antialisaing) and yes multiplatform games do look better

That said Killzone 2 and GT5p have demonstarted that as far as exclusives are concerned the 360 lags behind.

Ultimatly both consoles are massivly limited by their 512mb of Ram


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

fors and against for both imo. ive got both and find xbox better on line. cod4 is way easyer on ps3 on line. easyer to invite friends on xbox but as a machine the ps3 is impressive.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I think that's what it is Brazo - the 'jagged lines' - I couldn't remember if it was AA/AF.

GTA4 is another prime example - looks a bit rough of PS3!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

RussZS said:


> I think that's what it is Brazo - the 'jagged lines' - I couldn't remember if it was AA/AF.
> 
> GTA4 is another prime example - looks a bit rough of PS3!


I'll let you know 

Been installing it this am on PS3 but will go back to my 360 copy to see the lost and the damned


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Good man - please do!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I have both for the simple reasons...............

Online and racing games = Xbox all day long (I have had my xbox for 4 days and have used it online more than the PS3 I've had for a while)

I think the PS3's graphic's just edge it (IMO) and as a package is better (Built in Wifi, bluray etc) but I have had hours of fun on Forza online.

so to conclude..............

*GET BOTH* and you are covered from any angle (My PC kicks both of there @rses though!!)

:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a gaming PC too, and I agree that it's the best package overall, but I don't have the time or inclination to keep on top of things - I like the simplicity of a console at times!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I have a gaming PC too, and I agree that it's the best package overall, but I don't have the time or inclination to keep on top of things - I like the simplicity of a console at times!


Yeah I agree, by the looks of it I will have to change some parts soon which is a PITA, consoles are easy and everyone is on a level playing field.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

The only reason the 360 graphics look better on some games is because they were designed for the 360 and then ported to the PS3 (I believe). If you look at Killzone 2, GT5: P, Motorstorm Pacific Rift, Drake's Fortune etc. then you'll see the true power of the PS3 for graphics.

As for comparing Blu Ray to an upscaling DVD player, what TV do you have? I've only got a 720p Philips set but Blu Ray looks 100x better than an upscaled DVD!


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Dont compare GT5 and Forza 2, Forza 3 is hopefully the GT5 killer :thumb:

I can only comment on 360 side of things running at 1080i (old xbox) and its chuffing awesome


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Well Im not wanting to start a war here myself but,Having seen my Bro's ps3 imo the graphics are ****e.Not a patch on my pc's and its got an old nvidia 8600 gt in it!


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

Depends on your TV


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

when we worked on cod5 and juiced 2 the spec on models/mesh/textures etc was exactly the same for ps3 and x360. next-gen games are made to the same spec, would cost too much to make things twice

drew


----------



## phil67 (Mar 17, 2008)

PS3 for me and you can still buy blu-ray films unlike the 360 version of HD DVD but that just my view...


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

RoverIain said:


> Well Im not wanting to start a war here myself but,Having seen my Bro's ps3 imo the graphics are ****e.Not a patch on my pc's and its got an old nvidia 8600 gt in it!


I can well imagine so, neither console will compare favourably to a half decent PC


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

I have both and the PS3 is getting far better now but mulitformat games are better on the 360 everytime. Its not even open to debate as there are lots of ps3 vs 360 game comparisons on gamespot.com and every time the 360 has better textures, lighting, frame rates etc you name it, the 360 is better. 

Killzone is a real showcase of what the ps3 can do but is no more impressive for me than gears of war 2.

PS3 is a great DVD upscaler and blu ray player but still isnt quite there on the games front. Nice not to have to pay for online play though:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

winrya said:


> Nice not to have to pay for online play though:thumb:


it's in the price of the console


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

buckas said:


> it's in the price of the console


true the ps3 is more expensive, but it is also future proof, with regular updates.

versatility is key here too. i watch hd films straight off my pc streamed through my router to the ps3 then on to my plasma with no issues whatsoever.

i can also access my photos and entire itunes playlist instantly.
so as a media centre it works excellently.

add to that the bluray player which can get better as the films do, and the fact that the game developers are just scratching the surface of the graphic capabilities and still not using the full potential of the masses of memory a bluray disc can hold.

i also hate the corporate machine that is microsoft.

my 2p


----------



## gingerstig (Feb 28, 2009)

xbox 360 is better all the way


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Some games will look better on PS3 but I imagine 360 will look better at least for the time being until developers can get the most of the PS3.

But there have been a few reports on the net about 360 having better graphics in quite a few games.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

mainsy said:


> versatility is key here too. i watch hd films straight off my pc streamed through my router to the ps3 then on to my plasma with no issues whatsoever.
> 
> i can also access my photos and entire itunes playlist instantly.
> so as a media centre it works excellently.


I can do all of this on my 360 using my iMac. Something my PS3 can't do, annoyingly. It's worth the price for the Blu Ray player alone though IMO.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

mainsy said:


> versatility is key here too. i watch hd films straight off my pc streamed through my router to the ps3 then on to my plasma with no issues whatsoever.
> 
> i can also access my photos and entire itunes playlist instantly.
> so as a media centre it works excellently.


Mainsy, can you show or tell me how you do that?? I know you can but do not have a clue what to do.

Cheers

Howard

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

HC1001 said:


> Mainsy, can you show or tell me how you do that?? I know you can but do not have a clue what to do.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


if you are wireless you can stream hd films but may encounter some stuttering, i use a wired connection so this doesn't happen.

right make sure you open a port on your router so it can send to your ps3 (if you game online this should already be done)

think you need windows media player 11? or above to share media. open wmp then click on the drop down menu under the library tab.
click on media sharing, tick the share my media to box, then click on your ps3, it might show as unknown device.
then click allow and then apply.
go to your ps3 and go into settings>network settings>media server connection then enable that.
then in your video, music or photo menu icon click on search for media servers. hopefully it will detect your pc.

if this doesn't work you can install tversity
not gonna explain all this but this will be of help

http://forums.tversity.com/viewforum.php?f=28

give it a go :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Just watched one of my movies on my PC downstairs!! Thanks Mainsy, instructions spot on, It was sooooooooooooo easy to do.

Now I can also listen to loads of my music whilst on my Xbox.

Cheers

:thumb::thumb:


----------

